# An update and a question



## Jeff H (Jun 12, 2008)

A quick update....I havemy Brewhouse Honey Blonde Ale and IPA(http://www.finevinewines.com//Wiz/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=5816&amp;PD=1) in carboys (seperate of course). Istarted the HBA on*WLP060 American Ale Yeast Blend*. I did the kits back to back and used the trub from the Honey Blonde to start the IPA ([email protected]!) The HBA might be ready this weekend for bottling.It's slowing but hasn't settled yet




. Beer making is interesting....different from wine. Fun! The Brewhouse kits make it easy. 


OK my question.......drum roll please...........


Have you ever filtered beer? I have a Vinbrite and it seems tohave rather coarse filters so I got to thinking.......do I filter?....hmmmm...mightresult in lesssediment in the bottles but still leave enough yeast for carbonation. I'm going toadd priming sugar (in my bottling bucket)andcarbonate in the bottle, so if I did I would filter into the bottling bucket and then bottle from there.


I'll try and post my beer making exploits this weekend. So far so good! 


Thanks again for everyones help early on....Jeff


----------



## Waldo (Jun 13, 2008)

Wines and beer should only be filtered through ones liver


----------



## smurfe (Jun 13, 2008)

I have filtered one batch through my Mini Jet using a number 2 pad. I only did it as the beer was a little cloudy and had been in the carboy forever and I wanted to see if I could clean it up. It didn't. It was an extract kit and every extract kit I have done has been cloudy.I haven't really had any problems with any all grain batch not coming out crystal clear.Beer is no different than wine. If it isn't clear, no need to filter as it won't help much. But to answer your question, yes, you can filter beer and many do. Just don't filter too fine and strip all the yeast out or as you know, you won't have any fermentation. I always keg so I don't have to worry about that.


----------



## Jeff H (Jun 13, 2008)

Hey Smurfe! In all likelihood I will not filter. The HBA is already clearing very nicely...the IPA is5 days behind it and still cloudy.I'm in no rush to bottle. FYI:I tasted each of them when I racked to carboys and they tasted good. I'm looking forward to trying them in a month or so. Jeff *Edited by: Jeff H *


----------



## Jeff H (Jun 13, 2008)

Waldo, seems like good advice.Curiosity more than anything drovethis question. Hey!I see we have a mutual birthday coming up soon!




Jeff


----------



## Waldo (Jun 13, 2008)

Will definately have to have a toast to one another on that day then Jeff


----------



## Jeff H (Jun 13, 2008)

Waldo said:


> Will definately have to have a toast to one another on that day then Jeff




Excellent suggestion - your on!


----------



## smurfe (Jun 15, 2008)

I will add that most don't filter to polish their beers, but rather to remove any sediment or trub that got transfered over while racking. I just tapped a keg of Smash Ale the other night that had been sitting to carbonate about a month. I had to draw 3-4 pints before I got a clear glass that didn't have globs of gunk floating in it.


----------



## grapeman (Jun 15, 2008)

And what did you do with those three or four pints of ale before you got a good one?



That's what your teeth are for is training out gobs of gook. Maybe you just didn't notice floaters after polishing those few- off that is!


----------



## Jackie (Jun 15, 2008)

I've never filtered beer. I think most that do filter, have a CO2 setup and force it thru an inline filter then force carbonate. I'd say be careful if you filter since beer is more susceptible to oxidizing than wine.


Beer will usually clear on its own given timebut for light beers, I generally use a clarifier like super-kleer (or sometimes polyclar and knox gelatin). 


I just drank my first bottle of the BrewHouseCervesa and it's a great summertime beer. Came out very clear too. I don't think it would have beenmuch clearer if it had been filtered (I did use clarifiers and lagered it in my extra fridge for a month). I'm glad I have another batch fermenting.


----------



## Jeff H (Jun 15, 2008)

Smurfe, I was thinking the same thing. Not to polish but more of a cleaning and to minimize any racking losses.


----------



## Jeff H (Jun 15, 2008)

Jackie, I hadn't even thought of using afining agent



. I'm in no rush so I can let gravity do it's thing.The 2 kits I have going are ales and therefore dark enough to "hide" any sediment. Besides, it's a home brew...what's a little sediment between friends! Jeff


----------

